# Where To Start



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm about to have my 1st go at detailing and would like to know after the car has been clayed washed and polished what should be next, is it wax then seal or seal and wax.
I suppose to seal it all should be the final step but just want to make sure.
While I'm here i may as well ask about glazes, at what stage should I apply a glaze. Maybe someone could post a dummies guide to detailing.
Should the order be:

Wash/Rinse
Clay
Wash/Rinse
Polish
Wax
Glaze
Seal

If thats wrong could someone please let me know the correct order.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

I think this is the way I would go

Wash/Rinse, Clay, Wash/Rinse, Polish,Glaze ( if you want wetness)Seal, Wax


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Cheers Gerry

Sounds good to me.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

wax after sealent mate. id put my glaze in the middle lol


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for your replies guys, could someone give me a list of products and there uses listied in order of use.

Polishes:



Sealants:



Glazes:



Waxes:



I did say i needed a dummies guide to detailing but i may as well ask and hopefully get it right from the start. (I've always been taught if you dont know ask, its the only way you find out).

Cheers
Pat :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Wash/Rinse, Clay, Wash/Rinse, Polish,Glaze ( if you want wetness)Seal, Wax


I'd also say that the sealant stage is optional too...no reason why you can't go from polish to wax or polish, glaze then wax.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I polish, glaze, seal then wax. As above sealant is optional. If you are working by hand I wouls use:

Polish: AG SPR
Glaze: CG EZ Creme or Megs #7
Seal CG Blitz or Jetseal 109
Wax: Depends on Budget and what you want. Durability = Collinite, Look = Dodo, Vic Concours, CG 50/50


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks ahaydock

I have a PC but aint used it yet, just trying to gather some knowledge first.

Cheers 
Pat


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

SRP would be OK via PC.


----------



## cwwoodley (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi everyone im new on here and would love to learn more about detailing. I keep my car very clean but after reading stuff on this website for a few days, it soulds like i can do alot more.
Like the bloke above i would love the correct list and good products to use, but it seems as if everyone has different preferences on products.
Im a fan of megs, but i am open to others if they are easier to use and get better results but i am not a person looking for an easy clean.

To just set things straight in my head here is what i understand how to clean your car.

Pre rince
Wash
clay bar
wash
polish or some kind of paint cleaner
seal
wax

is this the right order or could i change a certain step for a better one as i have read some ppl use glaze?


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

It's amazing how much I've learned from this site, I found detailing world in Jan this year and my car has never looked as good . 

My full process and products is as follows:-

- Clean wheels with P21s wheel Gel and seal with CG Jetseal 109
- Pre-Wash car with Pressure washer with Chemical guys(CG) Maxi Suds II
- Rinse
- Hand wash using CG citrus wash and Gloss with Shmitt (2 bucket method)
- Rinse again
- Dry using Sonus Der wunder microfibre drying towels
- Clay using Sonus Green clay with CG synthetic Quick detailer as Lubricant
- Rinse again
- Dry using Sonus Der wunder microfibre drying towels
- Polish really depends on what you want to do i.e swirl removal etc I use the menzerna polishes Final Finish PO85RD, Final Finish PO106FA and Intensive Polish PO85RD 3.02 and a Makita 9227 Rotary polisher
- Cleanse using Zym0l HD cleanse
- Seal using CG Jetseal 109
- Finally coat of Zym0l Concours wax

In between full details my weekly wash process is:-
- Clean wheels, usually don't need wheel cleaner when cleaning regularly and if sealed with Jetseal
- Pre-Wash with Pressure washer with Chemical guys(CG) Maxi Suds II
- Rinse
- Hand wash using CG citrus wash and Gloss with Shmitt (2 bucket method)
- Rinse again
- Dry using Sonus Der wunder microfibre drying towels

Hope that helps.

John.


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

I've only clayed my car once since i got it. And going to give it a full going over at the weekend with my new UDM that should arrive this week. Is it necessary to dry the car after the first wash? I mean i'm going to clay it anyway with clay and detailer. Can't i spray the detailer on top of the water?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

yes you can. the only advantage of drying is that you know the panel is clean - but there again if it isnt, you've just dragged a towel across the dirt.....


----------



## Clone (Apr 8, 2007)

Ah thanks :thumb:


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

Frothey said:


> yes you can. the only advantage of drying is that you know the panel is clean - but there again if it isnt, you've just dragged a towel across the dirt.....


If it's not clean after a pre wash, rinse, hand wash and another rinse then you need to do more reading on detailing world 

Like Frothey said I like to know the panel is clean before claying.

John.


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Where would you use AG EGP in this line up. Before the wax?



ahaydock said:


> I polish, glaze, seal then wax. As above sealant is optional. If you are working by hand I wouls use:
> 
> Polish: AG SPR
> Glaze: CG EZ Creme or Megs #7
> ...


----------

